# Feral Hogs Edible?



## foamheart (Mar 19, 2014)

I have heard here in some posts that the feral hog meat is unusable. I have had guys I know say the same thing. But I have seen pictures here of them being butchered also. So........

Was just visiting with a very knowledgeable butcher, with a highly regarded Louisiana Meat Superstore. They do it all from slaughting, processing, and fully items too. I asked about feral hogs. Butcher says its about how they are killed. He told me the secret they use is to make the hog happy before they kill them. When they hog is hunted, especially with dogs, they get stressed and frightened and a chemical reaction takes place within the muscles giving it that nasty taste.

In my typical smart-azz reply I say, "well you take it to a movie and buy it some drinks first?"

He laughed, "Yeah"

OK, he say they feed it some cheap booze before they kill 'em, and the meat is fine. He also said they are processing more and more of them to the point they are averaging at least one a day. And lots of hunters are now sport hunting them and donating the hogs to shelters and homes thru out the state. Which I thought was pretty cool.

Anyone else hear about getting the hogs all liquored up?

I wish I had more time, but it was long distance.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 19, 2014)

If you trap them give them a bit of corn and let them settle down.  You just don't want them running around too much.   Never heard of the liquor thing but up here in Washington Parish I think most of the alcohol doesn't get far out of the back of the truck so the pigs don't stand a chance.

I think its important to kill them in cool weather.   A buddy of mine trapped a couple of young ones and kept them penned for about 12 months.  When he butchered it out it came out like commercial pork.  I have also heard that they found Rabies in some pigs near Angie, may want to talk to some of the locals.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 19, 2014)

I've read articles about certain states not allowing the meat to be donated to shelters due to lack of control over the processing. It seems a shame to me. Folks are out shooting 4, 5 or even 10 or 11 hogs in one hunt, and the majority of the meat goes to waste. I've also read about a rise in trichinosis cases from eating feral hog meat that wasn't prepared properly. Not sure about the pre slaughter cocktail parties, but it makes sense. I would think the body's natural reaction to a fight or flight situation (adrenaline and lactic acid maybe?) would probably taint the meat. So if the little piggies were all tipsy and relaxed, maybe they would taste better.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 20, 2014)

Well if Kobe cows are fed beer, given massages, and played classical music - all in efforts to lend marvelous flavor and texture but too, as a calming mechanism for their sense of wellbeing; then I can totally understand one pouring a pig a drink.

Interesting stuff!!!

Happy Thursday!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bluefrog (Mar 20, 2014)

I have shot a fair number of feral hogs.  All were a clean kill (dropped in their tracks or ran only 10 yards or so.  The meat was excellent and my wife prefers it to domestic pork.


----------



## maple sticks (Mar 20, 2014)

Stress has an bad effect on any meat. Clean kills are important.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2014)

And hanging and aging plays a critical role in tenderness....   Some guides for consideration.....

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-making/meat-selection/aging


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2014)

One more thing...... Freeze the meat for 30 + days, below zero, to kill the parasites....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 20, 2014)

yes...  I've also heard about feral's being real gamey if being chased or stressed ...  trapping and calming them down for days before the kill is the way to go .... also heard something about cutting testicles off boar hogs as soon as they are dropped (killed)...  keeps the testosterone from tainting the meat ....


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> yes...  I've also heard about feral's being real gamey if being chased or stressed ...  trapping and calming them down for days before the kill is the way to go .... also heard something about cutting testicles off boar hogs as soon as they are dropped (killed)...  keeps the testosterone from tainting the meat ....




Are you sure that cutting job should wait until they are down ....  :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 20, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > yes...  I've also heard about feral's being real gamey if being chased or stressed ...  trapping and calming them down for days before the kill is the way to go .... also heard something about cutting testicles off boar hogs as soon as they are dropped (killed)...  keeps the testosterone from tainting the meat ....
> ...



LMAOOO  Dave...  well...  I suppose you could TRY and cut em off before putting them down....  sure wish you would video it and post it .....   :biggrin:


----------



## foamheart (Mar 20, 2014)

ROFLMAO! Watching a local TV hunters show. They are pig hunting in the delta off airboats!  Fuy says can you imagine how much fun this is? Its like shooting shotguns from a carnival ride...LOL

Its the end of their 30 mins show and 2 of 3 airboats have run out of fuel in the delta..... Guy says nothing like having a 1-800 swamp tow app on your phone.......

They are leaving the shot hogs and caging all the caught hogs. Guessing chasing a hog in an airboat is not conducive to a stress free death..... ROFL!

A total of three groups of three boats killed or captured 90+ hogs in one day including getting help and being towed in. LOL

Not too sure about hunting from moving airboats, not after riding in them before...


----------

